# Spanish reg car



## Gobeyond60 (Sep 27, 2012)

Re my earlier thread I have a LHD Spanish reg car just bought in the UK.....private sale.
What will I need to do to register it my name. 

We plan to stay as long term tourists rather than residents. We have a 'Park Home' on a site in the Mucia region. so not bricks and mortar !
thanks
JohnMurcia region.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gobeyond60 said:


> Re my earlier thread I have a LHD Spanish reg car just bought in the UK.....private sale.
> What will I need to do to register it my name.
> 
> We plan to stay as long term tourists rather than residents. We have a 'Park Home' on a site in the Mucia region. so not bricks and mortar !
> ...


I did the transfer via a gestor, total cost around 160 euros as I remember.
You can do it yourself at Trafico wherever you live.

Did you check that the vehicle has no outstanding fines imposed before you purchased it? You will, as the new owner, be responsible for paying them if indeed such there are.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gobeyond60 said:


> Re my earlier thread I have a LHD Spanish reg car just bought in the UK.....private sale.
> What will I need to do to register it my name.
> 
> We plan to stay as long term tourists rather than residents. We have a 'Park Home' on a site in the Mucia region. so not bricks and mortar !
> ...


Sorry, but if here over 90 days you HAVE to take up residency which means proving that you are financially sound (pension/job/ massive lumpsum, etc) and you have healthcare (registered in the Spanish system or private insurance). As far as the car is concerned, you will need to have it ITV-ed (Spanish MoT) and get the vehicle transferred (easiest to use s gestor), making sure that there are no outstanding fines or other impediments on your having legal ownership (which, of course, you *should* have done *BEFORE* buying the car privately!)


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Did mine at Trafico myself with transfer cost based upon value of car. I just took along NIE and passport ~ mine had current ITV.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, but if here over 90 days you HAVE to take up residency which means proving that you are financially sound (pension/job/ massive lumpsum, etc) and you have healthcare (registered in the Spanish system or private insurance). As far as the car is concerned, you will need to have it ITV-ed (Spanish MoT) and get the vehicle transferred (easiest to use s gestor), making sure that there are no outstanding fines or other impediments on your having legal ownership (which, of course, you *should* have done *BEFORE* buying the car privately!)


All of that is very true.

I bought our LHD LandRover which was on Spanish plates already in the UK....but from a reputable commercial dealer of many years standing an an excellent reputation.

Very few people seem to know about how fines are attached to vehicles not owners in Spain, as is motor insurance.

But then few people seem to trouble to find out the 'nitty-gritty- of what is required for living in Spain...It's not just a case of the ferry passage or the Ryanair ticket...Spain is not a British colony, it's a separate nation with a proud history and its own customs, laws and ways of doing things. It's also the case that the natives have their own language.....

I am not including the OP in these comments as it's easy to do your research as I'm sure they've done and yet find out that you've overlooked something. I myself was unaware of how the fines system worked when I bought my vehicle. I was lucky that the previous owner was the legendary 'one careful lady driver' and that the company I used was 100% kosher.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

111KAB said:


> Did mine at Trafico myself with transfer cost based upon value of car. I just took along NIE and passport ~ mine had current ITV.


But you took also the documents apertaining to the vehicle....can't remember what they're called.

My LR had just had its first ITV when I bought it, it was fairly new, so I had to take proof of that and, I seem to remember, two other documents.


----------



## Gobeyond60 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have ITV till May 2014 Trafico sumo and previous owners signed papers with his NIE and Passport. So had checked this out fully other than how easiest to register once there. Yes I will get registered and NIE. Bit annoyed at the tone of responses suggesting otherwise!
For those with positive and constructive feedback many thanks 
John


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gobeyond60 said:


> I have ITV till May 2014 Trafico sumo and previous owners signed papers with his NIE and Passport. So had checked this out fully other than how easiest to register once there. Yes I will get registered and NIE. Bit annoyed at the tone of responses suggesting otherwise!
> For those with positive and constructive feedback many thanks
> John




BUT, have you checked if there are any outstanding fines on it or any debts (bank loan etc. to buy it). As mentioned earlier, these debts stay with the car.

I know it is now too late, but I think it's important to point these issues out as many people don't realise how it works in Spain.

I still think it's worth using a gestor to do the transfer - it might cost 30 euros (or so) but it saves you all the time and agro.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gobeyond60 said:


> I have ITV till May 2014 Trafico sumo and previous owners signed papers with his NIE and Passport. So had checked this out fully other than how easiest to register once there. *Yes I will get registered and NIE. Bit annoyed at the tone of responses suggesting otherwise*!
> For those with positive and constructive feedback many thanks
> John


Why annoyed? What's not to like?

My caveat...


*I am not including the OP in these comments* as it's easy to do your research as I'm sure they've done and yet find out that you've overlooked something. I myself was unaware of how the fines system worked when I bought my vehicle. I was lucky that the previous owner was the legendary 'one careful lady driver' and that the company I used was 100% kosher.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../73116-bringing-cars-spain-10.html#post514892 If you click on this link, you'll see a post by Natalieml, who bought a Spanish car in the UK, drove it down and then got it matriculated - it may help????

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gobeyond60 said:


> Bit annoyed at the tone of responses suggesting otherwise!
> For those with positive and constructive feedback many thanks
> John


You have only yourself to blame:

Your initial post says "We plan to stay as long term tourists rather than residents." 

In other words you are planning to NOT comply with the law, etc. This automatically puts up the backs of long-term residents and members of this forum - including ME.

We all did our researches before we came and complied with the Spanish requirements for would-be immigrants. Because so many have tried to cheat the system (e.g. using their EHICs to get healthcare when they were actually living here) and avoid paying their due (illegally using a foreign registered vehicle when they were residents to avoid paying the local taxes, the padron, etc.) those of us who are living here within the law end up paying more and have partly resulted in the major changes that have recently happened making it much more difficult for prospective immigrants including you.

I have no doubt that you get annoyed with what immigrants to UK get away with (or try to, unfortunately often successfully) - Q.E.D.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> You have only yourself to blame:
> 
> Your initial post says "We plan to stay as long term tourists rather than residents."
> 
> ...


I havent read all of the posts on here, maybe I should, but not everyone wants to or can live (become resident) in Spain - I myself are planning to spend part of the winter in Spain and I have friends who are going to be spending four months there. Now, they rent in Spain (actually I'm renting on their behalf because I have NIE/residencia) but have a home in France and one in the UK. I'm not sure, legally what their options are - Healthcare for them at the moment is they have a doctor in France, one in the UK, a EHIC and private healthcare which covers them for wherever I guess??? Their car is French registered and they have no intention of changing that

The fact is tho, if you spend less than three months there then you are a tourist - more and you need to be a resident. The way round that I guess is to flit back and forth ???????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You have only yourself to blame:
> 
> Your initial post says "We plan to stay as long term tourists rather than residents."
> 
> ...


yes, that phrase _could _be taken that way..... although the OP seems to have not meant it that way


yes, do all the research - it's easy to forget though that this forum IS part of the research for a lot of people - & often the first research they have done - so we need to remember that 


to Gobeyond60

you might not have liked the tone of baldilock's post - but the information is correct - if you are here 90 days or more you _do _have to register as resident - which is more than getting a NIE number........... you can't be 'long term tourists' unless you are here for less than 90 days at a time - & if you clock up more than 182 days a year here, even in lots of short breaks - then you need to do tax returns here too


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

But lets not forget that there are untold thousands who never follow the rules from all areas of Europe while living here in Spain.
Do not give a monkeys myself as its their problem should things go wrong.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../73116-bringing-cars-spain-10.html#post514892 If you click on this link, you'll see a post by Natalieml, who bought a Spanish car in the UK, drove it down and then got it matriculated - it may help????
> 
> Jo xxx


But Natalie's car had been put on UK plates, hadn't it?

Mine was on Spanish plates when I bought it in the UK. I think the OP's car is on Spanish plates too.

I bought my LR in October, had it delivered to Prague, drove it to Spain in December, transferred it to my name in March I think it was....

The fact I hadn't owned it for six months didn't seem to matter.


----------



## Gobeyond60 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely debate and We intend to do everything above board as good citizens be it UK or Spain. Hence using this forum as a form of confirming research. 

The assumption that stating long term tourists rather than residents was a simple statement rather than an absolute! I have been to Spain for many many many years as a shirt term tourist hence why we look forward to spending more time in Cartegena and nearby area. 

Perhaps when advising on the facts and assuming that everyone is trying to scam the system should be handled in a more diplomatic manner to assess the persons principles?

That said lots of reaffirmation of what we thought. A Gestor seems the best route to move things along 'smoothly' ;-)
Thanks
John


----------



## alex.sibianu (Nov 5, 2012)

You can always find a company that can do all the paperwork for you, i find this the easiest way.


----------

